# Canadian Supreme Court rules



## arapahoepark (May 16, 2013)

Perhaps this is old news, or at least I thought it was. The Supreme Court of Canada ruled that saying homosexuality is wrong is a hate crime: Canadian Supreme Court Rules Biblical Speech Opposing Homosexual Behavior is a ‘Hate Crime’ | Christian News Network


----------



## Tim (May 16, 2013)

It seems to me that there was a more favorable subsequent decision. I can't remember where to look for that. I'll check with my fellow church members.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 16, 2013)

This happened a couple of months ago. Here's a good balanced evaluation of the Supreme Court Decision -- this is from the Association for Reformed Political Action.


----------

